# Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?



## wokm4n (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
fliege demnächst für ein paar Tage nach Reykjavik, werde natürlich meine Rute einpacken. Jetzt habe ich aber auf einer Seite gelesen, dass man für Faxaflói, also um Reykjavik herum an bestimmten Stellen eine Touristenlizenz bräuchte, um vom Ufer aus im Meer zu angeln. |kopfkrat Das Ganze soll seit diesem Jahr gelten. Habe aber ansonsten keine Infos darüber gefunden, weiß von euch jemand etwas aus zuverlässiger Quelle, ob an der Info was dran ist? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Grüße Woky


----------



## isfischer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

hallo woky,
das mit den angellizenzen habe ich irrtuemlicherweise in die welt gesetzt, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, dem ist nicht so, das lizenzfischen war im aufbau, hat sich aber zerschlagen, kannst also ganz beruhigt angeln gehen, uebrigens kann ich dir die andere seite der faxaflói empfehlen, also raum keflavík, da sind die makrelen angekommen, alleine heute habe ich 15kg rausgeholt und das vom strand aus, ansonsten wenn du auf grossdorsch aus bist, musst du auf die daemmerung warten, in dieser zeit kommen sie fuer gewoehnlich rein.


----------



## wokm4n (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

Hi Icefischer,
schäm dich, solche fiesen Gerüchte ...
Ne im Ernst vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Sind ja mal ordentliche Fänge, die zur Zeit möglich sind. Bin leider an Reykjavik gebunden, da wir an den drei Tagen kein Auto zur Verfügung haben. Is halt nur ein Kurz-Trip... 
War letztes Jahr mal kurz in Reykjavik, haben dicke Schwärme (Köhler???) direkt vor Land ein Riesenspektakel veranstaltet.  Wie schätzt du die Bedingungen zur Zeit dort ein. Wollte mit einer Sportex Seastar Travel dort ne Runde Gummis baden und auch einmal raus aufs Meer und ne zum Pilken (kennst du dort vielleicht einen guten Anbieter, der nich nur Touri-Bespaßung macht, sondern ernsthaft Angeltouren anbietet?). 

Grüße nach Keflavik
Woky


----------



## isfischer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

hi,
es gibt in reykj. nur die ELDING, kann ich aber nicht empfehlen, habe zu viel negatives gehoert, in sachen fangerfolgen, die dicken schwaerme die du meinst, neheme ich mal an sind markelen gewesen die sind einmal im jahr hier und da geht alles zum fischen.

zu deiner angel kann ich nix sagen, kenn ich nicht, aber probieren geht ueber studieren und solange du faengst, hat sie ihren sinn und zweck erfuellt:m

in diesem sinne, 
noch ein fettes petri und noch fettere fische

ps:
auf island ohne auto ist schlecht sehr schlecht, glaubst ja gar nicht was es hier alles zu angeln gibt, bei schollen angefangen und bei dornhai aufgehoert und das alles vom strand aus, braucht also kein boot, weil am strand die artenvielfallt hoeher ist!


----------



## wokm4n (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

Vielen Dank für deine Infos,
werde mich ohne Auto halt mit Reykajvik begnügen müssen, bin aber guter Dinge  Wer in Island nix fangen will muss seinen Köder schließlich auf einen Berg werfen, so wars zumindest in den Westfjorden vom Boot.... Werde hier dann meine Reykjavikschenbrandungsfänge stolz präsentieren :vik:. Hoffentlich. 
Wie fischst du auf Makrele vom Land, mit Paternoster, Kunst- oder Naturköder?

Grüße Woky


----------



## thorstenxx (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

Tach,
funktioniert alles..... mit Spoon ,Patanosta wie du willst !! Naturkoeder habe ich jetzt noch nicht probiert weil es garnicht noetig ist ...von einem Pier oder einfach von der Naturkueste ... sie beissen so schnell da hast du Ruckzug 20Kilo zusammen.Ersten Tag habe ich mit nem einfachen 35Gramm Makrelenspoon vom Hafenpier aus im Hafenbecken hier in Keflavik gefischt und ich muss dazu sagen das ich en Noop bin der das zweite mal fischen war und habe ruckzuck zieg kilo rausgeholt.
Am 2ten habe ich direkt von der Kueste direkt im Meer gefischt abwechelsend mit Spoon und habe auch mit Patanosta gefischt mit ner normalen Spinningangel und den selben Erfolg.Ist ueberhaupt kein Thema direkt von der Kueste aus zu  fischen.Schoenen Gruss Thorsten
gruss an Icefischer...petri


----------



## wokm4n (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
die Vorfreude steigt! Nur noch 17 Tage :vik: . Neben dem Uferangeln werde ich mit dem Puffinexpress ne kleine Kuttertour machen, falls sich am 30.7. jemand anschließen möchte einfach Bescheid sagen!
Grüße
woky


----------



## wokm4n (8. August 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz Island fürs Meer in Reykjavik Faxaflói?*

So, wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht...
Um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass alles mit dem Hochseeangeln klappt, habe ich von Deutschland aus mit Puffinexpress eine Tour gebucht. Nach gefühlten 200 emails war alles klar und wir haben uns einige Tage später pünktlich zum Treffpunkt eingefunden. Der Typ vom Veranstalter eher ahnungslos, "ne gebucht ihr, ich weiß von nix..." usw. Ein Captain war auch nich da... Na Super - hat ja alles mal wieder einwandfrei funktioniert... Habe die Tour im Gedanken schon abgeschrieben. Glücklicherweise kam dann ein typisch isländischer Seebär um die Ecke, der die Tour dann übernommen hat. Ging später los aber macht ja nix. Der Captain konnte zwar kein Englisch aber wir wussten ja um was es ging, Fische fangen. 
Ums kurz zu machen, er hat uns immer zuverlässig zum Fisch gebracht. Das Ganze ist zwar nicht mit den Westfjorden vergleichbar, aber trotzdem vom Allerfeinsten, Fisch im Überfluss. Konnten etliche Dorsche bis 90cm verhaften und das alles direkt vor der Kulisse Reykjaviks. Aber: Eigenes Equipment nicht vergessen, mit der Ausrüstung an Bord kann man eher 450Pfund Thune erschlagen. 
Der Captain hat sich ordentlich über den guten Fang mitgefreut und einfach noch ein paar Stunden für lau drangehängt. Konnten bis zum Sonnenuntergang (halb 1) durchfischen und gegen Ende ging es nochmal richtig rund. Gummifisch runter - rums - fetter Dorsch rauf....

Von der Küste aus, habe direkt unterhalb der Promenade gefischt gings auch Schlag auf Schlag. War Wasser da, war Fisch da. Besonders gegen Abend hat es ständig geraubt - schon fast gebrodelt. Die Schuldigen waren schnell identifiziert kleine Köhler und Makrelen. Ca 150m weiter draußen konnte man richtig fette Köhler oder was auch immer aus dem Wasser springen sehen, leider außer Reichweite. Mit Gummis konnte man haufenweise knallrote Tangdorsche überlisten und das ganze nur 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt... 
So ein kurzer Reykjaviktrip lohnt sich also - nicht nur wegen der wunderschönen Stadt.
Grüße woky


----------

